# Sensores de Nivel NPN o PNP



## tesla (Feb 23, 2011)

Tengo una duda, vi en la hoja tecnica de un sensor que decia: "npn", supongo que tambien los habra "pnp" pero no se cual es la diferencia, si radica en la conexion, marca mucha diferencia para conectarlo a un PLC o solo es para la alimentacion, etc; me ayudaria muchisimo alguien me pueda asesorar. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Tu pregunta puede esta muy incompleta, ya que solo tu sabes de que sensor hablas, porque no nos dice de que sensor te refieres, y si es posible marca y modleo, ya que los hay inductivos, capacitivos, y otros que trabajan por boyas, intuyo que te refieres a los capacitivos,  en la mayoria de los sensores se suele hablar de una salida nPn


----------



## sandman99 (Feb 26, 2011)

hola,, bueno creo q*UE* el ti po pnp o npn se trata del tipo de sensor ,, esto tiene  q*UE* ver con la forma de conectarlo al plc o controlador,, para ver cual es el comun el positivo  o el negativo, si usas un tipo pnp o npn todos los sensores tendr*AN* q*UE* ser del mismo tipo para ese mismo plc,, bueno eso es todo creo  *BYE*

juan carlos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 26, 2011)

Si fueras tan amable, no podrías poner el enlace de alguno de los sensores que viste?


----------



## Dario (Feb 26, 2011)

amigo ¿que conocimiento de electronica tenes? ¿podrias poner el nombre del componente que estas tratando de utilizar?
saludosss


----------



## krit (Feb 27, 2011)

La diferencia entre unos y otros es que los PNP dan por su salida una tension positiva y el negativo el hilo comun. 
Los NPN dan la salida negativa y el positivo es el comun.
A la hora de conectarlos a automatas hay que fijarse que tipo acepta esta ya que si es NPN y pones PNP no funcionara. Y viciversa.

Esto es independientemente del tipo de detector (inductico,capacitivo,fotocelula, flujostato;...)


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2011)

a tres hilos. los hay ados hilos que son más caros pero ahorras en cabledo y lo tiens normalmente cerrado y normalmente avierto sin las salidas pnp o npn
busca sensor inductivo o capacitivo y te dará mas informacion


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Este hilo se esta descarrilando mal, muy mal, aqui no esta en discusión como es la salida de un sensor, si no que realizo el primer post aparezca y aclare a que se refirio o si tal vez vio algo nuevo que de buen grado nos gustaria concocer.....
Asi en el aire da la sensación de confusión pero hasta que no aparezca y nos cuente un poquito, no le veo posteara el ABC de los sensores, ya que eso no apunta hacia el intere primario del hilo, y por otro lado nadie solicito ni pregunto  sobre los diferentes tipos de salida y menos cual es mejor, y peor decir que uno es mejor que el otro, eso es una barrabasda, ya que según la aplicación uno u otro sera más conveniente


----------

